# Freshwater sponge ?



## Flear

are there any freshwater sponges in the hobby ?









or freshwater "coral"








http://www.microscopy-uk.org.uk/mag/imgjul09/f_sultana.jpg


----------



## Yo-han

Wow, never seen those. Have seen a red algae that looked like the first picture, which was freshwater, but never green. Those grew in your tank? Have there been seawater in the same tank?


----------



## Lakeplants

I've tried to keep them a couple of times in shallow outdoor tubs with plants and natural sediments, but failed both times. They are pretty common in clear lakes around here - I see them commonly while snorkeling, sometimes up to 10 inches long. The second photo you show looked like a riverine freshwater sponge at first, but I think it's actually a bryozoan colony, which you typically find attached to logs in warm, murky water.


----------



## Flear

nope, not in my tank, i wish they were though.

a search yesterday started some curiosities, like how if we step outside of what is known in the hobby and we start to look at possibilities, ... looks like most things in the marine tank has some form of freshwater variants.

found sponges, ... 

for bryozoan, ... the blob looking this is most common for freshwater coral, there's another that grows more branchy, harder to find info on, but the link shows the picture.

another type i have no idea how to get a hold of for the freshwater aquarium aside from hearing of those people who accidentally found it in their tank


----------



## Octavusprime

Not sure about sponges, I do know that a freshwater mushroom was discovered recently. I'd love to get my hands on one...


----------



## Flear

:shock:
freshwater mushroom, ... ohhh, i'd like to see that one (goes to check)

doesn't seem like much to look at, but one of those rare things that just says "yes, why not?"


----------

